# 2022 2 Series (Ordering Advice)



## steelatx (Aug 26, 2021)

Hello,

New to the forum and not sure if this is the right place to post, but I received a call from my dealer that they have a allocation for a 2022 M240ix and only one. I have the opportunity to custom build and order the car for delivery sometime in November.

The color options are fairly limited and not quite sure I feel strongly about any of them. What are the most popular and likely best colors for resell down the road? Example, I'd hate to get purple and everyone legit hates purple in the BMW community lol.



Right now, I am leaning towards either 
Portimao Blue w/ black leather and blue stitching 
Melborne Red Metallic (this is what had on my 2017 2er) Black leather
Brookyln Gray (this color is weird to me, is it whitish, silver, or a mix of white and silver?) Tacora Red Leather

Also, I have the entire build guide and MSRP values - the dealer sent it to me if anyone has any specific questions.


----------

